# Netzteil die zweite...



## Sebaz (13. Januar 2003)

Also, ich habe es zwar geschafft, meinen Rechner wieder zum Laufen zu bringen, es kommt aber manchmal noch zu seltsamen Fehlern beim Booten und Abstürzen. Es hat den Anschein, dass das Netzteil nicht stark genug ist.

Meine Frage:

Reichen 300W(NoName) für:

DFIAK74SC mit AMD K7 Thunderbird 800Mhz
384MB SD Ram PC133
AOpen GeForce 2 400
10GB Festpalatte 5400U/min
50xCD-ROM
Terratec 512i digital
2 Netzwerkkarten
dazu kommt (zur Zeit nicht eingebaut):
20GB Festplatte 5400U/m
8x4x32x Traxdata Brenner
WinTV Pci-Fernsehkarte

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen und evtl. einen Tipp geben, was für ein Netzteil da sinnvoll wäre?

Schöne Grüße

Sebaz


----------



## Thorsten Ball (13. Januar 2003)

Also mein Kumpel hat fast auch so eine Ausrüstung.. Hat mehr Lüfter und da reicht ein 300W.


----------



## Grimreaper (13. Januar 2003)

Meine Ausstattung:
Intel Pentium III 700Mhz
256MB SD Ram PC133
Nvidia TNT2 Pro
20GB Festpalatte 5400U/min
60GB Festplatte 7200 U/min
16xDVD
Sound On-Board
1 Netzwerkkarten
1 Fritz DSL-Card
8x4x32x Brenner

und ich komm mit 250 Watt prima klar


----------



## Sebaz (13. Januar 2003)

Hm, und woher kann das sonst kommen, dass es da Probleme gibt??? Beim Booten bekommt z.B. der CPU-Cooler nicht genug Strom, sodass ich ein paar Mal reseten muss, damit er überhaupt startet und sich nicht diese Sicherheitsblokade einstellt. Sowas passiert ständig...

Schöne Grüße

Sebaz


----------



## Robert Martinu (13. Januar 2003)

Vielleicht ist die combined power (sprich maximale Leistung auf 3.3V und 5V zusammen) zu niedrig - sollte am Typenschild stehen.

Oder die Glättung eines der Zweige ist zu schwach - ohne Oszilloskop leider nicht feststellbar, bringt aber gerne mal die Regelungs- und Überwachungselektronik durcheinander. Stärkere Netzteile sind da besser ausgestatten; darum die Empfehlung 300W+, nicht weil so viel Leistung wirklich nötig ist (alternde Bauteile oder/und sparsame Hersteller können da aber einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen).


Wenn du irgendwie die Möglichkeit hast borg dir ein (möglichst hochwertiges) Netzteil aus, ohne Messgeräte ists schwer zu sagen.
Anlaufprobleme deuten allerdings schon auf ein NT-Problem hin; unterstützt dein Board eine Überwachung der Spannungen? Wenn eine aus der Reihe tanzt ist das ein recht sicheres Indiz für ein Problem in der Versorgung.


----------



## El_Schubi (14. Januar 2003)

always use a ENERMAX!


----------



## Sebaz (22. Januar 2003)

Danke erstmal an euch alle, werde sehen, was sich da machen lässt...


Schöne Grüße

Sebaz


----------



## Sebaz (22. Januar 2003)

*Ich mal wieder...*

Jetzt hab ich doch noch mal ne Frage, bzw. brauche ich einen Tipp. Ich habe jetzt beschlossen, meinen Rechner komplett aufzurüsten, aus Kostengründen allerings schrittweise. Ich fange ertsmal mit Netzteil und HD an und würde gerne wissen, was für ein Netzteil man sich so zulegen sollte, was auch so in 1/2 - 1 Jahr noch die Standards erfüllt und welche Firma da empfehelenswer ist. Also eine Frage an die Wahrsager von euch  

Schöne Grüße

Sebaz


----------



## Thomas Lindner (22. Januar 2003)

Enermax 450 Watt => gerüstet für die Zukunft und zuviel kann man nie haben und die Euros mehr sollte es einem wert sein...


----------



## fasty (22. Januar 2003)

ich frag mich was ihr immer mit so riesigen netzteilen wollt...

mein pc:

athlon xp2100+
vulcano7 kühler
msi kt3 ultra2
sound onboard
512 mb ram
geforce 2 mx
80 gig ibm-platte
cd-rom
brenner
fritzcard
1 gehäuselüfter 

und ich komm ohne probleme mit nem *250W* no-name netzteil aus ...


----------



## Sebaz (23. Januar 2003)

Danke Webcutdirector, werd' ich mir dann mal zulegen  

@fasty: Ein NoName 300W ist mir schon Flöten gegangen und mit dem
neuen habe ich auch Probleme...


Schöne Grüße

Sebaz


----------



## Jan Seifert (23. Januar 2003)

dann kauf dir kein noName.

me:
amd xp1700+
256 ddr 266mhz
radeon 8500
12gb hdd 5400u/min
40gb hdd 7200u/min
16x dvd
8x4x32 burn
100mbit karte
sound onboard

mit einem noname 300w nt.
habe nie probleme gehabt.


----------



## fluessig (23. Januar 2003)

250W Noname (aus dem alten MediaMarkt Rechner meiner Schwester ausgebaut)

Athlon XP 2000+
Radeon 8500 Pro
512MB DDR RAM
80 GB WD 7200 rpm
40 GB IBM 5400 rpm
30 GB IBM 5400 rpm
32x,12x,40x Brenner
Lan, Sound Onboard (ASUS A7N8X - Deluxe)

läuft stabil durch


----------



## Jan Seifert (23. Januar 2003)

komisch, warum glaub ich das nicht  

250w noname bei solch einer hardware?
dann würden mir ja 200w reichen,
zumindest wenn man die verhältnisse sieht


----------



## Robert Martinu (23. Januar 2003)

Das Problem bei der Sache sind die Elkos, die Dinger haben tw. +50% Toleranz; sprich das 250W Netzteil glättet die Spannung im Idealfall so wie man es von einem 375W Netzteil erwarten würde.

Wenn man bei einem (NoName-)Netzteil Pech hat erwischt man eines bei dem die Toleranz in die andere Richtung ausreisst.


Dann spielt es auch noch eine Rolle, aus welchen Strängen das Mainboard seinen Energiebedarf deckt, gut entworfene Modelle belasten alle Stränge gleichmässig und stellen dadurch weniger Anforderungen an die einzelnen Stränge.


----------



## Whizzly (10. Juli 2003)

hiho,
jap da kann ich nur zustimmen, mein xp 2000er system hätts fast zerlassen wegen sonem "§$"&°° noname netzteil... der atx stecker war schon angeschmort *puh*
also fürn 800er sollte n 300w ding reichen, evtl sogar noname, aber ich kann nur sagen, zahl 10 euro mehr und kauf ein gscheides, wo nich 300 draufsteht und 200 drinsin 
aber hab nu n 450 levicom innem xp2000er system mit 2 120 gig platten, hat den vorteil dass du des netzteil nie wirklich voll belastest, und somit sich die lautstärke in grenzen hält (aber das is ein anderes thema *fg*)

hehe mein sys:

XP 2600+
wakü
ABIT NF7
1x 80gig seagate
1x 60 gig seagate
radeon 9600 pro
1024 mb DDR400 
LG DVD ROM RW wasweissich-kombo-LW *g*
DMX x-fire soundkarte
LEvicom 450 Watt TC netzteil
mein anderes sys(harrharr):
xp 2000+
MSI KT3 Ultra
copper silent 
12x brenner von teac
2x 120 gig seagate
768 mb DDR400
gforce4 mx440
delta Audiophile 2495 soundkarte
ebenfalls das obige netzteil...
der rechner mit ner platte weniger is mir mit nem 300er noname beinah abgeschmurgelt (atx stecker angeschmört *nichgut*)
@fluessig

also wenn der nicht die nächste zeit abraucht, will ich auch so ein netzteil wie du.. da macht normal n 300er schon schlapp *puh*

naja schönen tag noch 
whizzly
/EDIT oh lol da war ich wohl ein bischen zu spät


----------



## fluessig (10. Juli 2003)

hmm mittlerweile hab ich das netzgerät nicht mehr drin, aber es lief tatsächlcih einwandfrei. Da mir aber selbst schon vor dem Posting von Whizzly etwas mulmig wurde, hab ich dann doch ein 350w Netzteil gekauft. Nur ist der Lüfter viel zu laut :-( Allerdings ist der Klang nicht unangenehm - hört sich getunt an, nach schön viel Power.


----------

